# Linkedin shadiness



## mahmood (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm guessing a bunch of us here are on linked? I wanted to send someone INMail, so it took me to the upgrade account page. Their basic upgrade is $26/mo, their next one is $41/mo (which is defaulted) then there are a few others. I figured the difference is only $15/month between the very basic and the default so I left it at the $41/mo option and figured I can cancel it a few months or downgrade if I wish. I go through the next screens with payment info and only after I click submit payment does it show me that I've been billed $491 for 12 months! And they have a cancellation option, but when you click that it says your cancellation will be effective after one year, i.e. you still can't get your $491 back. I later re-checked and they have very fine print below the monthly fee saing "billed annually" so its an intentional attempt to mislead. And they don't have a customer service line you can call, only an online ticket system which I submitted my complaint but I dont have my hopes very high. I called my credit card company to dispute it, they said we have to first wait for the transaction to post, then you can initiate a dispute, however if there was fine print that read 12 months would be billed then its unlikely that your dispute would succeed.

Has anyone else encountered something like this or had any experience with linkedin's customer service.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Ouch... thanks for the warning. Hope you get your money back or at least some of it.


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

If you paid by credit card I would contact your credit card company, explain what happened and request what is called a "charge back" based on deceptive practices by linked in.

Thanks for the warning, we won't be joining anytime soon after reading your post.



mahmood said:


> I'm guessing a bunch of us here are on linked? I wanted to send someone INMail, so it took me to the upgrade account page. Their basic upgrade is $26/mo, their next one is $41/mo (which is defaulted) then there are a few others. I figured the difference is only $15/month between the very basic and the default so I left it at the $41/mo option and figured I can cancel it a few months or downgrade if I wish. I go through the next screens with payment info and only after I click submit payment does it show me that I've been billed $491 for 12 months! And they have a cancellation option, but when you click that it says your cancellation will be effective after one year, i.e. you still can't get your $491 back. I later re-checked and they have very fine print below the monthly fee saing "billed annually" so its an intentional attempt to mislead. And they don't have a customer service line you can call, only an online ticket system which I submitted my complaint but I dont have my hopes very high. I called my credit card company to dispute it, they said we have to first wait for the transaction to post, then you can initiate a dispute, however if there was fine print that read 12 months would be billed then its unlikely that your dispute would succeed.
> 
> Has anyone else encountered something like this or had any experience with linkedin's customer service.


----------



## eulogy (Oct 29, 2011)

I haven't actually done anything financial with LinkedIn, but ouch! But I do find it very shady and aggressive with it's desire to grab all my contacts. When you're using the browser it is fine for the most part because it can't actually access your contacts. But through a phone app it's constantly asking for them, all the time, even after I say no. I find that incredibly shady as well.


----------



## Ihatetaxes (May 5, 2010)

Paid for LinkedIn for 5+ years and while I pay annually, my employees all pay monthly and are reimbursed in their expenses. We've never had a billing issue or any problems.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Sorry, have to ask. What is the benefit of LinkedIn that would be worth $40 every month. I am sure it is useful, but I haven't a clue and would be interested.

On the OP's issue. Addy nailed it. Just contact your credit card company and have it reversed.


----------



## mahmood (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm not sure if most people are reading my complete OP (I don't blame you because I know its long) - but I explained that I did talk to my cc agent and was told that I have to wait until the charge is "posted" not only "authorized" which is its current state, then call again to initiate a dispute. They were clear in telling me (I spoke to two agents) that its unlikely my dispute would succeed because even if the disclaimer that the quoted rate would be pre-billed for 12 months was in very fine print they wouldn't do anything for me. 

Lucky for me, the linkedin customer service emailed me back and said they are crediting 11 months back to my cc and will continue to bill me monthly. I was cynical at first but that email was much better than I expected and my confidence in linkedin is restored now.

I still think its a shady and deliberate attempt to have customers pre-pay 12 months on their part but at least they do refund you if you complain. They probably figure they will make more revenue in the long run by continuing the fine print because not all customers reply and complain.


----------



## mahmood (Dec 30, 2013)

Optsyeagle I think the fee is worth it if you're using the site to further your career or business. Even if not, its kinda cool because it has some added features that makes it more enjoyable even if only used as a social site or to check out girls lol (kidding, sort of)


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

mahmood said:


> They were clear in telling me (I spoke to two agents) that its unlikely my dispute would succeed because even if the disclaimer that the quoted rate would be pre-billed for 12 months was in very fine print they wouldn't do anything for me.


my two charge back incidents with Visa were only successful after I explained that failing resolution, I would not be paying my Visa bill, and would be canceling the card and did not care about a credit rating or collection agencies because I am financially independent and have never ever turned the ringer on on my phone (paraphrased).


----------



## Jim9guitars (May 5, 2012)

Good to hear they responded with the refund/monthly option. I've run into a scenario where I've signed up for a one year service at a music related site thinking that I would consider whether to renew for another year as the time came. During the year I had some problems with identity theft and as a precaution I cancelled the credit card I had used at this site. By the time the year was up I had decided not to go another year when I get a "transaction failed" message from this site, it seems once they've got your credit card number they automatically bill you for another year(or try to) without contacting you. I went and logged in to the site to see that they had placed a "year subscription" in my shopping cart, which I then removed from my shopping cart. I never heard any more from them but if I had not have cancelled that credit card I would still be a member. I went into my profile at this site and could see no way to remove a credit card number, my old defunct was still there, probably still is.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

$40.91 a month for 12 months? What kind of services do they offer for that kind of monthly or yearly ($491)charge.?
"



> For example, suppose that you want to connect with Lynn Dralle, the Queen of Auctions, who can not only teach you how to sell on eBay, but who sells more $100,000 per year in antiques and collectibles herself.
> Her profile shows the Send InMail link, which means she is open to receiving InMail. You click the Send InMail link to send her a message."


Oh I see, it's just another open ended social media to get "connected" because you can't get their email address any other way. Isn't this a bit like stalking/scamming with their help?


----------



## mahmood (Dec 30, 2013)

carverman said:


> $40.91 a month for 12 months? What kind of services do they offer for that kind of monthly or yearly ($491)charge.?
> "
> 
> 
> ...


Yup that's it :rolleyes2:

I have a membership but have never sent an "Inmail"


----------

